
Ask HN: Why aren't there more rental apps for renting personal items? - fil_a_del_fee_a
Why aren&#x27;t there more rental apps for renting personal items?<p>I have some DJ equipment sitting around that I would like to rent out to fellow DJ&#x27;s. I did some googling, and only came up with peerrenters (which I cannot find the US App Store) and Zilok (which has no app, and is online only). Then I found frntal which seems promising. Then this article (with a clickbaity title), but has some good information on why renting personal items isn&#x27;t a thing.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fastcompany.com&#x2F;3050775&#x2F;the-sharing-economy-is-dead-and-we-killed-it<p>Thoughts?
======
djinoz2
Sharing economy is usually supply side constrained. There needs to be enough
incentive for the "seller". If you are renting your mower for $20, the $
benefit is way lower than renting your house.

An acquaintance of mine setup
[http://www.rentoid.com/](http://www.rentoid.com/) a looong time ago and I
never asked but this is probably the reason.

What I saw was professional hire companies using the site as leadgen because
it was free advertising and they had lots of inventory. Makes sense right?

So the sharing economy had problems a long time before fastcompany shared its
wisdom ;)

~~~
fil_a_del_fee_a
That makes sense, thanks!

------
celticninja
It's hard for a renter to disappear with your house/apartment but easy to
never return your DJ gear.

~~~
fil_a_del_fee_a
Very True!

